# Disappering chrome



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Recently I examined a model of a 1/24" Hot Rod Fire engine that I made about 40 years ago as a 13 year old.I have kept it in a plastic display case like with my other model cars. I examined it recently & see that the chrome has simply vanished with just a few traces. I did not see this with my other models.Has any body else had this ?

Neal from the slotcar section:dude:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Never heard of this issue.
have some 40 + year old models too,
and have never experienced this phenomenom.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

you don't by chance live in a home that was redone with Chinese drywall? The stuff that out-gasses hydrogen sulfide making sulfuric acid?

Or if it's close to the laundry room: bleach fumes.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

No chinese drywall as I have been in this house 36+ years & the rom the models are stored in is totally opposite from the laundryroom.


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Here is a picture of what happened.*

This is a picture I took. I noticed also that the side pipe's lost chrome as I can see the black plastic underneath.


"Recently I examined a model of a 1/24" Hot Rod Fire engine that I made about 40 years ago as a 13 year old.I have kept it in a plastic display case like with my other model cars. I examined it recently & see that the chrome has simply vanished with just a few traces. I did not see this with my other models.Has any body else had this ?"

Neal:dude: from the slotcar section


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I've had this problem too. I haven't redone the house I've lived in for almost 36 years. This was with the radio controlled R2-D2 head. I've also had patches of chrome on other models left out in the air. This usually happens from oxygenation mixed with the exposed parts. The only way to get away from it would be to have it put in an airtight container.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Not trying to get anyone to leave this forum, but I'd like to point you to a forum that should be able to answer your question on why the chrome would do this. Some retried Revell/Amt guys over that may be able to answer your question.
Spotlight Hobbies Model Message board

Good Luck!
Chris


----------

